# Massive X is Out!



## Reid Rosefelt

Download in Native Access. Also Massive X Factory Library.


----------



## shireen

Can't find it in Native Access :(

EDIT: 
Downloading


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Has it blown any computers up yet?


----------



## John Busby

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Has it blown any computers up yet?


probably because it's so.......


----------



## shireen

Well it looks cool. The factory library is a bit lacking to my taste, maybe I'm spoiled. Some stuff sounds really good.

Other than that I have no idea what's going on, looks like a pretty complicated synth compared to others that I use.


----------



## dzilizzi

Well, it is downloading. I don't think I ever used regular Massive. So this should be interesting.


----------



## Carl W

Choose the stellar drift preset and than do this: press P1, a symbol with 9 squares will appear, click on it and an other window open. Than you set remote in Launch and than c0-c1(you can choose wich octave controls remote) is part 1, 2, 3, 4 till 12(at the bottom of the gui), every semi-tone is a part.

It's complete crazy


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Great with a Komplete Kontrol keyboard.

For me the presets are just jumping off places. This is a lot of fun to mess with, and often the best thing is to just arbitrarily change the oscillators.

First impressions:
Second page of KK knobs is 8 macros. They are listed at the top as 9-16 and can be dragged into the interface to modulate all the knobs and sliders I've tried.

If you're familiar with the way modulation was done in the original Massive this will be easy to do.

The 2 Noise Generators are amazing. You can select anything from a stream to a Grizzly (paw print graphic) to add to your sounds. This will be great for sound design, but it can actually be quite musical. Anyway it's fun.

The line in the middle with the colored P1, P2, P3, E1, E2, E3, etc opens up a lot of goodies like envelopes and LFOs ready to be modulated with all the knobs, Modwheel, pitch bend and aftertouch (select from menu above and drag)

Check out the patch Almost Throat and select the Scat 1, Scat 2, etc at the bottom. Click P1 to see what's going on.


----------



## Carl W

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/massive-x-quickstart/


----------



## Bluemount Score

Finally! Will download tomorrow.
A little weird for me though as I just tried out the original Massive 1 week ago for the first time. I wasn't born in the synth field!


----------



## MartinH.

My first impression is "I don't get it". Where did the browser with the tons of presets filtered by keyword tags go? The preset library seems tiny in comparison to a bunch of other synths that I have. Is this one more geared towards people wo make their own presets?


----------



## EvilDragon

Tags are there when you use it in KK. I'm assuming MX will get its own tagged browser eventually in an update, but don't quote me on that. I just have a hunch.


----------



## thereus

Houston, we have a problem...

My CPU won't support Massive X. Finally time to upgrade, it seems. I have been holding off for a very long time, to be fair.


----------



## cpaf

Pretty crazy they don't have the manual out at launch? I also hope they update it with more feedback with animations or lights etc. So much is going on,, feedback is essential! 
But damn, I can see this becoming the next standard along with omnisphere


----------



## gsilbers

i got the avx issue. mac pro 5,1 wont work i guess. 

not sure why a plugin would need avx specific processing.... its just a synth and u-he stuff seems to be getting along w non avx processing as well as a ton of other more than better than massive x prodcuts.... then again... im bitter for the avx thing


----------



## MillsMixx

AVX compatibility. This is very disappointing for me since I recently upgraded to Komplete 12 much in part to use Massive X, only now to discover it won't work on my PC. Wish I would have known this before purchasing.


----------



## chrisphan

where's my sweet swet Init patch?


----------



## EvilDragon

chrisphan said:


> where's my sweet swet Init patch?



In Quickstart category.



gsilbers said:


> not sure why a plugin would need avx specific processing...



Because it makes more calculations done for the same CPU clock tick. Basically lowers CPU usage while doing heavier lifting.



MillsMixx said:


> Wish I would have known this before purchasing.



AVX requirement was known ever since Komplete 12 announcement, so more than half a year now.

Proof:

https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/massivex-hardware-requirements.339173/#post-1703413

That post links to K12 specs page where it's being mentioned, and post is dated November 8th, 2018.


----------



## dzilizzi

So, not a standalone? Have to use as a plugin?


----------



## stixman

By Syntorial


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

dzilizzi said:


> So, not a standalone? Have to use as a plugin?


Yes, but you can run it in Komplete Kontrol if you don't want to load up your DAW.


----------



## dzilizzi

I put it in Patchwork. Massive is right. I usually turn up the sound when using my Keyboard and Kontakt. I had to turn it down. Way down. So far, I am liking the basic presets.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Very first impression while jumping around trying presets in Massive X in an existing project, looking on the forums, looking into the NI Massive X quickstarts page: this is a monster and while at first look I dont get ANY idea what the fuzz its all about with the help of the quickstart and just clicking on any underlined category in the header line I feel that it has a logic I might understand if I investigate enough time. For me thats really a step forward cause as a mostly preset user I very early understand that the old massive was only useable for me as a preset machine and even how to use the presets effectively I never really understand.

As a conclusion from a synth nerd: it seems it has an understandable logic behind all that Alien first look. From the presets so far I am not sure if its worth the investigation, will have to see if I find "that" preset that just blows me off so much that I fell I HAVE to know how this is done and that I want to do it by myself.....lets see......

EDIT: after scrolling threw the categories and trying a lot of presets first impression in case of presets: NO, I (so far) definitely wont find anything that interesting to really makes me want to find out how its done. It does not even get near to the treasures in Massive and there are lots of free Reaktor ensembles with much more interesting presets, really hope its just a lack of time making some real great presets then the general capability of the synth...


----------



## KarlHeinz

2019 and no way to rate/make a preset a favourite for a personal best of/selection ????


----------



## EvilDragon

dzilizzi said:


> So, not a standalone? Have to use as a plugin?



Standalone coming in an update.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Impossible to save a preset, I just cant enter any letters, it makes complete nonsense out of it. I wanted to save a preset under "user" to just get me some favourites (as it lacks that functionality), but when I try to enter a letter before or after, complete mess.....


----------



## Carl W

KarlHeinz said:


> Impossible to save a preset, I just cant enter any letters, it makes complete nonsense out of it. I wanted to save a preset under "user" to just get me some favourites (as it lacks that functionality), but when I try to enter a letter before or after, complete mess.....



Works fine at my side


----------



## KarlHeinz

Strange,

this is what I get when I just want to enter "user" as category and then set a "RI" before the preset cause I have not changed anything with it:


----------



## thereus

Is this the first VI to require AVX? Is it going to become a trend?


----------



## EvilDragon

thereus said:


> Is this the first VI to require AVX? Is it going to become a trend?



No, there were a few already. The Legend, Fathom, 2caudio's reverbs, UVI Plate...

It better become a trend, AVX has existed for 8 years now (and even got expanded twice already, to AVX2 and AVX-512 being most recent) and it can significantly reduce the CPU load for certain heavy DSP operations that would take more CPU with just SSE used...


----------



## heisenberg

Nick Batt from Sonicstate released a "First Look" video on Massive X as well today.


----------



## Dewdman42

EvilDragon said:


> No, there were a few already. The Legend, Fathom, 2caudio's reverbs, UVI Plate...
> 
> It better become a trend, AVX has existed for 8 years now (and even got expanded twice already, to AVX2 and AVX-512 being most recent) and it can significantly reduce the CPU load for certain heavy DSP operations that would take more CPU with just SSE used...



No it is absolutely too soon. Ni are idiots for this and will catch a lot of flack. It is perfectly well possible to code things in a way so that avx is taken advantage of when present and when not the cpu just works a little harder. Major anti kudos to NI on this one.


----------



## Zero&One

As long as Omnisphere, Serum, Pigments (and other Arturia), Sylenth1, Avenger, Massive, Spire, Nexus, Diva, Output suite etc etc etc don't implement this I'll happily ignore this plugin like I imagine many others will.
Can't see a trend with top synth devs... just a very vague requirement from NI that was clearly played down to increase K12 sales.


----------



## EvilDragon

Dewdman42 said:


> No it is absolutely too soon.



I wholly disagree on that one. 8 years is perfectly enough of a wait time to start using tech that benefits DSP and reduces CPU usage (considerably).

Also I'm quite sure NI did their market research and saw what percentage of 5,1 users make up their userbase, and made the call.


----------



## Dewdman42

EvilDragon said:


> I wholly disagree on that one. 8 years is perfectly enough of a wait time to start using tech that benefits DSP and reduces CPU usage (considerably).
> .



I didn't say not to use the technology. FWIW. They could do better than that.


----------



## EvilDragon

Perhaps they tried it and performance with just SSE was making the plugin unusable (especially on those older 5,1 MPs)? It's anyone's guess.


----------



## Dewdman42

we'll never know. What we do know is that the marketed the shit out of MassiveX as being part of Komplete, with one little fine print line on some obscure page that if you didn't check it you'd never know that Komplete 12 upgrade is a joke if you don't have an AVX processor. That is what I do know. I also know a lot of great synths I have which do not "require" AVX and do some fantastic stuff. Anyway your point of view does not surprise me, its not like your biased or anything.


----------



## Diablo IV

EvilDragon said:


> Perhaps they tried it and performance with just SSE was making the plugin unusable (especially on those older 5,1 MPs)? It's anyone's guess.



So, do you love it? It's not even in my area of most liked type of music (or what I think it can create) yet I've seen videos already and lots of patches sounds so good. Ofc having Komplete Ultimate 12 now I downloaded immediately.


----------



## EvilDragon

Dewdman42 said:


> on some obscure page



Syster requirements/specifications page for Komplete 12 bundle. Sooooo obscure.

It's been there since Nov 2018.



Diablo3 said:


> So, do you love it?



Yep, it is really great!


----------



## Dewdman42

Well I'm not a dumb person. And I didn't see it. and lots of other people didn't either. Thanks for your sarcasm which is very much not appreciated. NI could have been more transparent. Enjoy your AVX hardware.


----------



## EvilDragon

Not implying any dumbness, just that you didn't check out the product page fully. It happens, apparently to more people than just you.


----------



## Dewdman42

if you think NI didn't plan it that way you are naive


----------



## EvilDragon

All I know is that I saw the AVX requirement very early on. Nothing naive about that.


----------



## Dewdman42

its not like you don't breathe NI, run the NI forum, work for NI, have insider information. Give me a break, of course you know. NI was not transparent enough to the rest of us, simple as that. I was blind sided. You can shrug it off and it doesn't surprise me that you of all people would, but the simple truth, they pulled a fast one on many people this time. And whether you agree with me or not..I do not think for one second that AVX needs to be an absolute requirement. Have a good night.


----------



## EvilDragon

The AVX requirement was there early on. If you didn't see it (in the place where it is expected to be seen, system requirements), that's not NI's fault. I know you'll disagree, but the fact is that info was there.


----------



## Jaap

KarlHeinz said:


> Impossible to save a preset, I just cant enter any letters, it makes complete nonsense out of it. I wanted to save a preset under "user" to just get me some favourites (as it lacks that functionality), but when I try to enter a letter before or after, complete mess.....



Having exactly the same when using it in Komplete Kontrol. Can't save a thing with normal naming. Only the letters q and w are somehow working, deleting letters via backspace or delete also doesn't work. Otherwise when using other letters it triggers my custom keybindings in Cubase which should not happen when you try to name a preset.

When I use it just as instrument track outside of Komplete Kontrol the naming works better, though not 100% correctly.


----------



## EvilDragon

Interesting that they have the word "currently" there. Don't wanna raise any hopes up, but it's quite an open statement. Let's see what happens down the road.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Salty thread!
Played with the demo. It’s a beautifully designed synth and the fact you can increase the gui size is a big win.

On the AVX thing. I must admit it took me by surprise. But I’ll happily hold my hand up and confess I never bothered to read the product info pages in detail. My ancient 2011 iMac (just) meets the AVX requirements. I’m with ED. 8 years is fair.

I'm not of the opinion that NI "pulled a fast one." I bet their pool of 5,1 users is vanishingly small. Also, even if they'd splashed the requirement in rainbow letters on the front page - how many people even know what AVX is? I didn't know it was a thing until 5 minutes ago.


----------



## JEPA

8 years is fair but as company you have to be CLEAR at the front page, so like when you have a library and its NOT KONTAKT PLAYER, all companies state this BIG on the first page. 
Luckily me (5.1) I didn't pulled the trigger and passed on the update that brings me nothing interesting more than Massive X AVX... Although I can use it on my MacBook but that's a personal one.


----------



## Carl W

Jaap said:


> Having exactly the same when using it in Komplete Kontrol. Can't save a thing with normal naming. Only the letters q and w are somehow working, deleting letters via backspace or delete also doesn't work. Otherwise when using other letters it triggers my custom keybindings in Cubase which should not happen when you try to name a preset.
> 
> When I use it just as instrument track outside of Komplete Kontrol the naming works better, though not 100% correctly.



Maybe send a question to NI?


----------



## EvilDragon

The preset saving thing seems to be a known issue.


----------



## Carl W

JEPA said:


> 8 years is fair but as company you have to be CLEAR at the front page, so like when you have a library and its NOT KONTAKT PLAYER, all companies state this BIG on the first page.
> Luckily me (5.1) I didn't pulled the trigger and passed on the update that brings me nothing interesting more than Massive X AVX... Although I can use it on my MacBook but that's a personal one.



Not completely correct, Novo essentials does not work with Kontakt 5, you need 6, it's in the requirements, not on the front page  https://heavyocity.com/product/novo-essentials/


----------



## Jaap

Carl W said:


> Maybe send a question to NI?



Yeah did post in the feedback forum


----------



## JEPA

Carl W said:


> Not completely correct, Novo essentials does not work with Kontakt 5, you need 6, it's in the requirements, not on the front page  https://heavyocity.com/product/novo-essentials/



... (eyes roll)


----------



## Andrew Souter

EvilDragon said:


> No, there were a few already. The Legend, Fathom, 2caudio's reverbs, UVI Plate...
> 
> It better become a trend, AVX has existed for 8 years now (and even got expanded twice already, to AVX2 and AVX-512 being most recent) and it can significantly reduce the CPU load for certain heavy DSP operations that would take more CPU with just SSE used...



Just a small correction: all our plug-ins include SSE versions. Our two newest products (Breeze 2 and Precedence) offer:

SSE
AVX1
AVX2
AVX512

Aether, B2, and Kaleidoscope currently offer:

SSE
AVX1
AVX2

And we hope to add AVX-512 support to them in the future.


----------



## gsilbers

yeah.. that AVX crap is a pita. its a developers basically saying: 101000101010010010101010
to musicians/users and them having to figure out what it is. I had no idea of avx. and i think most users also don't give a craps ass. i think i saw some info on the threads on forums when 1st released with a lot of other info. i got the komplete 12 upgrade just so i could get massive x. and this little pieace of very important info, kinda of was left out (or not mentioned in a meaning way) which felt more like lying through omission from the very tiny bit of info and upfront marketing. very sour taste now w NI. So yeah.. make it AVX if they want but also have a normal version.
But sure , how about releasing the next kontakt 6 update that only works w a specific cpu from amd and not mention it. just have poeple say it will be much better, computationallly a miracle when all it is is a synth/sampler.


----------



## DerGeist

I think it sounds great and once I get my head around it I think I will use it a lot, until the new Zebra comes out 

I am a bit baffled about the lack of midi learn. Sure its a beast that you could never totally map but I do like to map common parameters to my midi controller. If someone wants to tell me that its there and I have just missed it I will be thrilled. As it is now its a bit liited as a performance synth. Probably works great with Komplete Kontrol but I have no plans to go that direction.

It would have been great if the coloured lines around knobs for modulation moved with the modulation. I'm pretty sure Razor does this, it seems like a step backward not to have it included in Massive X.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

DerGeist said:


> I think it sounds great and once I get my head around it I think I will use it a lot, until the new Zebra comes out
> 
> I am a bit baffled about the lack of midi learn. Sure its a beast that you could never totally map but I do like to map common parameters to my midi controller. If someone wants to tell me that its there and I have just missed it I will be thrilled. As it is now its a bit liited as a performance synth. Probably works great with Komplete Kontrol but I have no plans to go that direction.
> 
> It would have been great if the coloured lines around knobs for modulation moved with the modulation. I'm pretty sure Razor does this, it seems like a step backward not to have it included in Massive X.



I thought it was me having a brainfart, but I also can’t seem to map my external controller knobs to the Massive X makro knobs. So this is not possible anymore?


----------



## DerGeist

I don't think it is possible. Either that or it is very obscure. I hope it is something that will be included with the standalone version when it is ready. I would hate to think this is a cynical attempt to push people to KK.


----------



## pmcrockett

To me, the AVX exclusivity, lack of MIDI learn, and lack of preset browser quality-of-life features suggest that they rushed the release, probably because they promised it as part of Komplete 12. Hopefully they'll refine things in future updates.


----------



## Carl W

In Ableton you can map the macro controls. So I don't understand the complaint?


----------



## Alex Fraser

pmcrockett said:


> To me, the AVX exclusivity, lack of MIDI learn, and lack of preset browser quality-of-life features suggest that they rushed the release, probably because they promised it as part of Komplete 12. Hopefully they'll refine things in future updates.


I think NI view it as a long term project with updates to come, judging by the marketing prose.
Anyhoo, it was fun to have a play with it, but I've decided against a K12 upgrade for now as I need new toy distractions like a need a hole in the head.
Have fun all!


----------



## DerGeist

Carl W said:


> In Ableton you can map the macro controls. So I don't understand the complaint?


Its not a deal breaker or anything. It just means that I need to map it in ableton and then save it as an instrument. I have already done that. I would have preferred to do it directly in the synth as it is more immediate.


----------



## DerGeist

DerGeist said:


> Its not a deal breaker or anything. It just means that I need to map it in ableton and then save it as an instrument. I have already done that. I would have preferred to do it directly in the synth as it is more immediate.


I also think Ableton limits me to 8 macros (I could be wrong). Also I believe my Touche needs midi mapping in the synth to work, will check tonight. As I say, not the end of the world but also not how I prefer to work.


----------



## ghobii

I think they did a great job designing a complex, flexible synth, that doesn't feel to overwhelming or cluttered. I see myself using it a lot, but I'm really looking forward to the update where they implement the modulation animations.


----------



## Jaap

Soundwise I really like it. I thought at first the amount of wavetables was a bit limited, but with all the phase modulation and all the regular routings via envelopes and lfo's and effects you can really create some stunning sounds with a lot of depth and subtle things going on.


----------



## DerGeist

Anyone have issues with their Mouse not working in Massive X? I'm having this problem on both of my computers. I can move the Massive display around, play notes, etc. I cant control any of the knobs or sliders. The problem seems to come and go.


----------



## chrisr

DerGeist said:


> Anyone have issues with their Mouse not working in Massive X? I'm having this problem on both of my computers. I can move the Massive display around, play notes, etc. I cant control any of the knobs or sliders. The problem seems to come and go.



I was puzzled a bit until I realised some knobs and sliders move counter intuitively - for example the master output volume - displayed horizontally - moves when you click it and move the mouse _up and down_.... took me a few moments to figure!

Absolutely loving the synth though!!


----------



## DerGeist

chrisr said:


> I was puzzled a bit until I realised some knobs and sliders move counter intuitively - for example the master output volume - displayed horizontally - moves when you click it and move the mouse _up and down_.... took me a few moments to figure!
> 
> Absolutely loving the synth though!!


I like it a lot too, more than I would have thought simply because the last thing I was looking for was another synth. Please NI.....midi mapping.....


----------



## Mornats

I'm usually not a tweaker or a make-your-own-sounds guy but I read the quick start at work earlier and had a go when I got home. I've had a load of fun making a nice weird evolving soundscape just by experimenting. I'm loving Massive X so far. Will post some sounds when I get the chance.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

Folks, I am a bit confused by this on the NI's website article dealing with AVX/Massive:
"MASSIVE X will be blocked on non-AVX-compatible systems and will therefore not show up in Native Access."
It does show up as "Not Installed" in Native Access on my late 2012 iMac with 32gb of ram and an Intel i5, but it fails to d/l and reports a failure of the OSX.
I am using what I thought was Low Sierra, but upon double-checking the system says I am still using El Capitan ver 10.11.16.
Does anyone know if you need to upgrade? I am still using Adobe CS6 suites as in Mojave several of the modules will not work.
I do have it installed in my PC, just wondered.

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## emasters

C.R. Rivera said:


> on my late 2012 iMac with 32gb of ram



Interesting... I checked on my mid 2011 iMac with 16 GB (High Sierra), and it reported support for AVX. After purchasing Massive X, it downloaded and ran fine. I would have thought a later-model iMac would support AVX. If you run the following command in the OS X Terminal app, it will tell you if you have AVX support: "sysctl -a | grep machdep.cpu.features" (no quotes). If AVX is supported, it will be returned in the subsequent list (and the version of AVX supported). That will tell you if your CPU can handle it. Have no clue how the version of OS X relates to AVX, if at all? Perhaps the version of OS X relates to Native Access support?


----------



## EvilDragon

emasters said:


> Have no clue how the version of OS X relates to AVX, if at all?



It doesn't.


----------



## Mornats

Here's that patch I created just by messing around after reading the quick start. This is the type of sound I've always wanted to get out of a synth but never managed to learn enough to create. There's still lots to learn but I'm finding it quite intuitive so far.



Here's a link to the patch if you want to mess around or see what I've done. It's not amazing, but I like it  https://www.dropbox.com/s/32c3s65gdm3ct0x/Experiment_2_Mod.nksf?dl=0


----------



## TomislavEP

Although my current DAW CPU is not Massive X compliant, I've watched several videos and I really like its sound and possibilities. In fact, I must say that it's been a while since I've encountered a virtual synthesizer which features so many sounds suitable for ambient, cinematic and new age music which is what I'm primarily interested in. I admit that I'm more keen on tweaking the presets than programming the sounds from scratch. In the past, I've never really used Massive as most of its sounds were more inclined toward EDM and similar styles. Watching the reviews of Massive X, I've particularly liked its routing options and especially the ability to blend noise that is of organic nature, like stream, wind, bubbles etc. In any case, all this will have to wait as I'm really not in a position to build a new DAW system right now. :(


----------



## reutunes

I worked with the beta version of Massive X and have spoken at length to the development team during pre-release. They do consider it an ongoing product with future updates to come. Guys, communicate with NI about what YOU want and no doubt more features will be added in future updates.


----------



## JEPA

we want no AVX option!


----------



## Zero&One

JEPA said:


> we want no AVX option!



+1 for the deactivate AVX feature.

Considering there isn't a user manual, I fear we are in for a long wait.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

emasters said:


> Interesting... I checked on my mid 2011 iMac with 16 GB (High Sierra), and it reported support for AVX. After purchasing Massive X, it downloaded and ran fine. I would have thought a later-model iMac would support AVX. If you run the following command in the OS X Terminal app, it will tell you if you have AVX support: "sysctl -a | grep machdep.cpu.features" (no quotes). If AVX is supported, it will be returned in the subsequent list (and the version of AVX supported). That will tell you if your CPU can handle it. Have no clue how the version of OS X relates to AVX, if at all? Perhaps the version of OS X relates to Native Access support?


Thanks for the info. I did run that in the terminal and it seems it is AVX version 1.0. I will check now for a possible software update, or, make "kontakt" with NI to ask about this.


----------



## ratherbirds

It's cool to generate special effects, but: the programming of the panoramic is it only global or can it be done by osc, noise?


----------



## EvilDragon

There's no panning per oscillator.


----------



## Mornats

So, I'm wondering if @TheUnfinished and @Mikael Adle have had a chance to start creating soundset packs yet  or is it a bit too early?


----------



## Prockamanisc

EvilDragon said:


> Also I'm quite sure NI did their market research and saw what percentage of 5,1 users make up their userbase, and made the call.


Unfortunately, I believe those results might be skewed towards teenage amateurs who are dabbling on MacBook Pros, and weighted away from professionals who've invested tons into workstation beasts. I'm just guessing, I really don't know, but it seems plausible.

Is there any way to "force" this to run on a Mac Pro 2012? My boss is one of those professionals with a lot invested into a workstation beast, and was totally blindsided by this AVX compatibility. Is there an extra bit of software we can run to trick the program into just using the computer's existing resources?


----------



## EvilDragon

There's no way to force it. If your CPU doesn't have AVX registers, the program that is written to depend on AVX without any failsafes would just not work completely. There's no "translation layer", so to speak.

It's like trying to make a V6 engine work like V12 engine. It just cannot happen without those extra 6 cillinders.


----------



## topaz

I agree 100%, using data tracking to judge who is using 5.1 mac pros in professional studios that are more than likely offline backfired on NI this time.

When someone has 500+ vst's working great it's obvious who will get the blame.




Prockamanisc said:


> Unfortunately, I believe those results might be skewed towards teenage amateurs who are dabbling on MacBook Pros, and weighted away from professionals who've invested tons into workstation beasts. I'm just guessing, I really don't know, but it seems plausible.
> 
> Is there any way to "force" this to run on a Mac Pro 2012? My boss is one of those professionals with a lot invested into a workstation beast, and was totally blindsided by this AVX compatibility. Is there an extra bit of software we can run to trick the program into just using the computer's existing resources?


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah Apple should get all the blame because they didn't allow upgrades to AVX CPUs on 5,1s. Well, technically, Intel should get the blame because they changed the socket for Sandy Bridge Xeons, which actually made that upgrade impossible without a new motherboard/chipset. So yeah...

I'm sure you can understand that utilizing AVX brings a lot of benefits in (greatly) reduced CPU usage, which allows higher quality DSP to be done. At some point, you just have to progress, and there's never progress without risk.

I'm pretty sure that a non-AVX version of Massive X would kill those poor old Westmere Xeons.


----------



## BezO

Oh shit! I'm in the process of setting up a 2019 iMac. And have a 2017 MBP. I don't know enough to interpret the provided document (I think that was this thread), but can't imagine 2017 & 2019 Mac releases wouldn't be capable. Can anyone confirm these are compatible?

I purchased the 12U update via 3rd party and am waiting for my serial number.


----------



## EvilDragon

Almost every CPU since 2011 can run it. You're good. 5,1 MP used CPUs from before 2011 that's why it's screwed.


----------



## Dewdman42

You keep speaking about it as if it has to be all one way or the other, which is a red herring EvilDragon. There is no reason whatsoever that NI couldn't have added AVX technology for computers with it and continued to support computers without it. NI jumped the gun on outmoding macs that are very much still alive and well in the mac pro audio community.

Regardless of the years behind them, simple truth is a lot of audio pros are still using macs without AVX. You think they are all going to get rid of their 5,1 MacPro just in order to run MassiveX? I don't think so...

I can live without it I have a lot of great synths that run just fine on my 5,1...but I'm just miffed they didn't make it more clear before I threw down for Komplete 12.

Nothing at all wrong with running CPU's from 2011, and by the way, the 2012 MacPro had the Xeon, which was sold after 2011, not before and many of those have since been upgraded with faster Xeons that were released by Intel in 2011, but weren't installed into computers until well after that. Its foolish to think that people with perfectly functional 5,1 MacPros should have to even think about changing their computer especially when the only real replacement is a hugely overpriced 2019 MacPro. 5,1's are not going away any time soon and NI will not hear the end of complaints from 5,1 owners related to MassiveX for at least a few more years. NI made this leap too soon. But to re-iterate, to say what I just said and others are trying to say is NOT to say that NI couldn't have supported the older CPU's and also supported AVX for computers that have it. Its not mutually exclusive.


----------



## EvilDragon

Dewdman42 said:


> You think they are all going to get rid of their 5,1 MacPro just in order to run MassiveX? I don't think so...



No of course not. Neither does NI, I'd believe. They did their research and made the call and prioritized certain things over certain other things, in order to release it in time after two delays. It's a business decision. That's not to say that they won't consider SSE2 version some time later, but it's obviously not a huge priority (there's bigger fish to fry at the moment).

If 8 years is "too soon", I wonder when the right time would be. Never? Yeah, right.


----------



## pmcrockett

NI looks like they're at least aware that people were unhappy with the lack of clear signaling about the AVX requirement out of the gate, because when I upgraded to Komplete 12 yesterday, a note specifically about Massive X requiring AVX came up during the purchasing process.


----------



## nordicguy

V’got this 5,1 Tower we’r talking about.
Few months ago this dev launched this synth, its called Vaporizer 2
<https://www.vast-dynamics.com/>
Bought it without checking properly the system requirement.
In fact, I read it rapidly and saw the usual suspects, except for... AVX.
Couldn’t install! of course.
That was the first time I’v dealt with AVX mandatory support.
I wrote to the dev explaining him the situation and asking for a refund, as a favor since it was my bad, of course.
The guy was really kind and refund me right away.
He also took some time to give me some explanations about this AVX thing.
Also did some research trying to figure it out a bit.
Anyway.
Few days (1 or 2 weeks may be) later he wrote me back asking me to download a new version that didn’t need AVX to try it out.
It worked find on my system.
OK! We’r not talking about Massive X here.
Not at all.
But at the same time we’r also talking about a one man band here.
I hear you ED.
Massive X without AVX support will kill my CPU.
I’d just would like to add that every modern/demanding synths run pretty well on my system atm.
Don’t think I could run 5 Massive X instances at the same time, but not even one or two?
I deal with synths/computers since long enough that I know that at some point one need to update/upgrade/change the whole thing and figure out a different system.
No problem with that at all.
Though, I think that my 5,1 could make it for a while again.
YMMV.
Long post and just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dewdman42

EvilDragon said:


> If 8 years is "too soon", I wonder when the right time would be. Never? Yeah, right.



Again you're making a red herring argument. Its not too soon to bring AVX builds of the product and I don't think anyone is saying so. It is too soon to leave non-AVX computers out in the cold.


----------



## Dewdman42

pmcrockett said:


> NI looks like they're at least aware that people were unhappy with the lack of clear signaling about the AVX requirement out of the gate, because when I upgraded to Komplete 12 yesterday, a note specifically about Massive X requiring AVX came up during the purchasing process.



That's good. If they had done that for me I would have canceled it. It was a major part of the value proposition.


----------



## Dewdman42

EvilDragon said:


> That's not to say that they won't consider SSE2 version some time later



Let's hope they do. If they had made this plainly obvious before selling me K12, I would have waited until they did so in order to give them my business.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Massive X is a mass market product. And the mass market is on MacBooks, iMacs, minis and PC. There’s a whole world of users outside of VI Control who don’t run 10 year old hardware.

Sorry guys. To argue that NI should cater for a tiny fraction of the userbase at the expense of everyone else is nuts.


----------



## Zero&One

Alex Fraser said:


> Sorry guys. To argue that NI should cater for a tiny fraction of the userbase at the expense of everyone else is nuts.



Didn't stop them taking money from this tiny fraction of users however.


----------



## Dewdman42

Alex Fraser said:


> Sorry guys. To argue that NI should cater for a tiny fraction of the userbase at the expense of everyone else is nuts.



No one said that


----------



## Alex Fraser

Dewdman42 said:


> No one said that


Well...you wanted NI to develop an non AVX version of the plugin. But doing so would have (probably) delayed the release and made the synth less efficient for everyone else. So...

I'm not qualified to get into the technical details, just trying to put the cold, hard business case forward. Sad though it might be.


----------



## Dewdman42

oh so we're down to that? We can't expect a non-AVX version because it speculatively would have delayed your AVX version. c'mon... Here's the cold hard business fact. NI ticked off some people, me one of them. They should have made it more clear before selling me K12 with huge big ads all over the place telling me it would include MassiveX due out in a few weeks. Its borderline false advertising. I say "borderline" only because they did include a one liner disclaimer in the middle of a longer document about specs and requirements, which most of us didn't read, but they covered their ass by sneaking that in there. Meanwhile 10x as much big bold marketing about how great MassiveX will be if you upgrade to K12 now.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Dewdman42 said:


> oh so we're down to that? We can't expect a non-AVX version because it speculatively would have delayed your AVX version. c'mon... Here's the cold hard business fact. NI ticked off some people, me one of them. They should have made it more clear before selling me K12 with huge big ads all over the place telling me it would include MassiveX due out in a few weeks. Its borderline false advertising. I say "borderline" only because they did include a one liner disclaimer in the middle of a longer document about specs and requirements, which most of us didn't read, but they covered their ass by sneaking that in there. Meanwhile 10x as much big bold marketing about how great MassiveX will be if you upgrade to K12 now.


And ads/warnings like that would have put a thorn in the side of the marketing campaign. There's that cold logic again. 

I think we're all clear that you're upset about this. Have you contacted NI directly? What did they say?


----------



## Dewdman42

hmm, no not at all. All they had to do was say something along the lines of "announcing brand new synth utilizing state of the art AVX cpu technology to provide industry busting performance and next gen synth performance, bla bla, bla".

To not inform us reasonably, was a form of false advertising.

I have tried to contact as well as the vendor where I purchased it. No response. By the way, NI has a policy that once you register the serial, no refunds.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Dewdman42 said:


> hmm, no not at all. All they had to do was say something along the lines of "announcing brand new synth utilizing state of the art AVX cpu technology to provide industry busting performance and next gen synth performance, bla bla, bla". To not inform us reasonably, was a form of false advertising..


Nah, no point in making a big marketing feature of something that the average user knows nothing about. I don't feel they false advertised at all. I fear we'll go around in circles on this and annoy everyone else in the thread, so let's agree to disagree.

Let us know if you hear from NI. Would be interesting to see if they have a position on it.


----------



## Dewdman42

They have supposedly recently published a letter about their position on it, presumably after they heard a lot of complaints. I don't know how to find it, but I've seen it quoted. They basically say they did a market analysis in 2016 and determined that only 10% of their users are running without AVX and that basically MassiveX needs the extra power because of per-note features that it has, and that everyone should have read the specs before purchasing. In other words, too bad for you if you're in the "10%". I do not expect a personal response from them. They don't care.


----------



## Zero&One

It's here... after reading the official response at the beginning, read the first post of page 3...

https://support.native-instruments....-compatible-processors-en-us-?page=1#comments


----------



## gsilbers

after seeing several of the massive x vieos in action. i still cannot see or hear the whole point w AVX. nothing is standing out as wow i really need that avx, i wish i had avx or actively look into it as a way to get a better sound/performance. its pretty much a cool reaktor ensemble. sound wise all the other wavetables synth and u-he stuff, which is famous for intense cpu algo's and great sound, is up to par with this new massive x release.
after reading NI response is still the same for me. if processing power was an issue, mac pros could still do it... or we could freeze tracks. and modern computers still could do it. or we can upgrade computer. that way WE decide. AVX is and was never a common thing for most musicians and producers. being fuked forced upgrade by apple is one thing.. but by NI its just not.
they say 90% of users data...ii doubt its such a nice round number on their argument favor. but who knows.
but if so many poeple are complaining then it was either the marketing not saying what AVX means and that its a HARD requirment or they are grossly misrepresenting how much cpu intensive and power the synth is.


----------



## Dewdman42

I believe it probably does run better on AVX. They are trying to do some things with different DSP on different polyphonic notes...maybe eventually we will see how cool that feature is and why a non-AVX computer wouldn't be able to handle it. Maybe. AVX basically just allows more efficient math to happen. But that effect a lot of things indirectly too. I'm quite sure its noticeably more efficient or else NI wouldn't have taken a chance on ticking off at least 10% of their customers. For the most part they shouldn't have to code anything differently, just compile it a certain way to take advantage of AVX. 

I would have expected that kind of requirement for some kind of intense physically modeled thing, or something like that. But aside from a few little neato features in MassiveX, I don't see that its doing anything so remarkable either that AVX would need to be a _hard_ requirement. But maybe it is. If so, then on my next machine I will look forward to being able to use it.

I'm much more annoyed with the way NI handled the sales and marketing of K12 with MassiveX. I don't mind if AVX users get something that I can't run, I don't even care really if it could work reasonably well enough on non-AVX so that maybe non-AVX users would probably not be able or interested in using that polyphonic DSP feature, but probably many other interesting things about it would have been a welcome update from the long overdue for update, Massive. But still I don't really care if they wanted to make it AVX only and skip 10% of their users out of it...fine. I have lots of great synths, I can live without MassiveX until a few years down the road. For me the simple truth is that they did not make it clear, I justified my K12 upgrade a lot by the existence of a Massive update, and was blind sided by the AVX requirement.

Without MassiveX, K12 was not a good value proposition for 10% of their users. If they informed us properly, maybe they would have lost 10% of K12 sales. (shrug). Or they could have added something more to make it worth it, but they didn't really, MassiveX was a major factor in the K12 valuation and their own sales and marketing efforts really focused on that too...while making the least amount of effort to let users know about the AVX requirement for that exciting new feature....


----------



## Jaap

I updated mainly for Massive X and did not see any special requirements when upgrading when they announced K12. For me it turned out ok, but really would not have liked it if it turned out that my computer would not have been working. This requirement should have been placed in bold letters in the requirements when K12 went live and Massive X was announced.

In regards to Massive X, really loving it so far despite some odd decisions with no numeric values at lfo's and other knobs, static images with the envelopes (or don't use images at all or make them dynamic). But soundwise I really enjoying it and you can make some really crazy and deep stuff with it!


----------



## topaz

Come on guys, trump is progress as is brexit and tax havens. get with the new program


----------



## EvilDragon

gsilbers said:


> its pretty much a cool reaktor ensemble.



Except it's not.



gsilbers said:


> AVX is and was never a common thing for most musicians and producers.



Completely incorrect supposition. or do you have an exact number of non-AVX computers sold to musicians and producers since MP 5,1 started selling? Of course you don't. But here's an educated guess: AVX CPUs showed up in 2011, and they are actually a _lot more prominent _pretty much everywhere, whereas 5,1s just aren't. Musicians aren't hauling 5,1s on the stage, they're hauling their MBPs or whatever - and MBPs as early as March 2011 had perfectly capable AVX CPUs.

Don't forget that there are studios out there that don't rely on Mac at all, they'd be having perfectly capable AVX CPUs for quite some time now. Or they upgraded eventually to the trashcan, or they have multiple machines they accumulate through time. AVX is everywhere by now.



gsilbers said:


> they say 90% of users data...ii doubt its such a nice round number on their argument favor. but who knows.



You don't know, NI knows, they have the data, you don't.



gsilbers said:


> but if so many poeple are complaining



Define "many". I see only a few voices on a few forums.



Dewdman42 said:


> For the most part they shouldn't have to code anything differently, just compile it a certain way to take advantage of AVX.



Unless it's hand-written AVX code. Which is quite likely that it is, knowing how Mike Daliot and Max Zagler usually go about things.



Jaap said:


> This requirement should have been placed in bold letters in the requirements when K12 went live and Massive X was announced.



And it was mentioned, on Specifications page of K12 bundle. All the way back in Nov 2018. Well, the whole line was not in bold, so I give you that. 



Jaap said:


> despite some odd decisions with no numeric values



This is staying exactly in line with original Massive which also didn't have numeric value displays for knobs etc.


----------



## Dewdman42

EvilDragon said:


> Unless it's hand-written AVX code. Which is quite likely that it is, knowing how Mike Daliot and Max Zagler usually go about things.



I would not expect that to be the case honestly from what I have read about AVX. its not adding features its only making math more efficient. If they did hand code a few DSP sections in order to make sure the math his happening better then they think the compiler can do it...alright...not an impossibility, but its not going to be such a big difference in code that a non-AVX version couldn't have been provided too, as many other plugin developers have done. Regardless, we are speculating.

Listen, I agree with you, if the non-AVX version really does run so much like a dog that there is no point in running it that way...then fine! But we have no evidence of that fact, only speculation. My real gripe is that they took my money without sufficiently letting us know about this requirement. I heard you the 12th time already that it was in the middle of the specifications text page. Now hear us for the 12th time, almost nobody read it and we had (until now) a perfectly reasonable expectation that NI stuff would run on our hardware. Its completely obvious that they kept that requirement as quiet as possible, with the exception of the one disclaimer you keep parroting, in order to get as many people to follow through with K12 purchase as possible, including 10% of their users that they already knew would not be able to run MassiveX.


----------



## EvilDragon

Well, I don't know about you, but checking out system requirements of any software before purchase should be second nature to anyone dealing with computers, in any branch of computer-related jobs.

For reference, and at least to my knowledge, system requirements of a promoted product were never a part of any promotional e-mails from NI. If you have proof that it was otherwise, do correct me. But otherwise, you always had to see the Specifications page of the product of interest to get the system requirements info. Buying things with "reasonable expectation" that it would work is your fault, not NI's.

I sure hope that in the future, you will spend the extra 30 seconds to check the specs and requirements of whatever you're purchasing...


----------



## Dewdman42

Thanks Dad..

Kind of like when a magician fakes out the audience by making you look this way while he/she quietly changes something else to fake everyone out? 

Yes NI bears some responsibility here. I wish people would stop excusing big companies for this kind of abhorrent behavior. Its disgusting to me. NI will not get any more business from me any time soon that is the end result of their slight of hand trick here. Blame me all you want or call me stupid or say its all my fault because I didn't read down through a boring text document that didn't seem necessary based on everything else they put out there and past experience.

...I don't care, they lose my future business.


----------



## Dewdman42

this video cuts to the point about big company abhorrent behavior such as this.. Stop making excuses for it.


----------



## Zero&One

He'll always make excuses for it, and continues to do so. Have to wonder why... if it was such a dumb move by a few moaning forum users would he care?

"We started working on Massive back in 2016... We found that AVX allowed us to increase performance" *2016*

So how about in 2016 release an email (to your "users" you profiled using data tracking!) stating Massive X (or a future plugin) is in development. 
"Unless you have an AVX compatible CPU Massive X WILL NOT RUN. Please see forum for details of how to check your system"
Or release that in 2017
Or most of 2018.

Nah, let's post it on a forum in Novemeber 2018, then slip it onto the requirements. Be alright.



EvilDragon said:


> Well, I don't know about you, but checking out system requirements of any software before purchase should be second nature to anyone dealing with computers, in any branch of computer-related jobs



Especially when every other plugin they have released to date works with your system, on almost every machine on the planet. Yeah, I'll certainly be more wary of NI future releases you can be be sure of that!


I'm sorry, but they knew exactly what they were doing and it's not pretty. Any other Dev would be getting slaughtered for this. VSL still get hung for using a dongle ffs.


----------



## EvilDragon

James H said:


> Nah, let's post it on a forum in Novemeber 2018, then slip it onto the requirements.



It was the other way around. The requirements were put on the website first. The forum post is just the proof that they did so back then.

NI doesn't do "a new plugin is in development" type of thing, if you've noticed by now. They just don't do that. So not sure why an e-mail was in order as back as 2016, that's another faulty supposition.



James H said:


> Any other Dev would be getting slaughtered for this. VSL still get hung for using a dongle ffs.



Yeh, on forums, in real world, sales are being done and people are actually using all this stuff.


----------



## Zero&One

EvilDragon said:


> NI doesn't do "a new plugin is in development" type of thing, if you've noticed by now. They just don't do that. So not sure why an e-mail was in order as back as 2016, that's another faulty supposition.



I suggest they start then, especially when the outcome is game breaking. This is not a "It might not run well" situation. It won't even install.

They sat on this since 2016. Zero excuse, end of.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah don't expect that to happen, they aren't about to change how they announce products just because of a handful of forum voices (and if you ran a company of 600 employees, would you? Of course you wouldn't). Just read the system requirements when a new product happens, k?


----------



## Zero&One

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah don't expect that to happen, they aren't about to change how they announce products just because of a handful of forum voices (and if you ran a company of 600 employees, would you? Of course you wouldn't). Just read the system requirements when a new product happens, k?



But they have time to send emails with beach balls and surf boards?
Oh, and watch this video of a man using Maschine on a mountain.
And a Trutorials on my Jogwheels I don't even own.

But communication with users on a product that won't work. Nah... we have too many employees!
How does employees even factor into sending one email lol?

2016 k'


----------



## brenneisen

Dewdman42 said:


> NI will not get any more business from me



lol, good luck with your libraries


----------



## Dewdman42

You say that is if I depend on NI. I don’t. In all cases I prefer play and vsl over my kontakt libs which I rarely use. Every year the komplete upgrade is JUST BARELY cost justified, which is brilliant marketing I have no problem with that. This year they took advantage of our trust. It will not be forgotten.


----------



## gussunkri

I finally had the time to test this yesterday and so far the experience has been very positive! This might actually keep me happy until Zebra 3 is released. Well done NI!


----------



## Buddy

Jaap said:


> I updated mainly for Massive X and did not see any special requirements when upgrading when they announced K12. For me it turned out ok, but really would not have liked it if it turned out that my computer would not have been working. This requirement should have been placed in bold letters in the requirements when K12 went live and Massive X was announced.
> 
> In regards to Massive X, really loving it so far despite some odd decisions with no numeric values at lfo's and other knobs, static images with the envelopes (or don't use images at all or make them dynamic). But soundwise I really enjoying it and you can make some really crazy and deep stuff with it!



I updated for Massive X only, too. I LOVE the (semi) modular nature, the new modes, the FM stuff. 

Absolutely mystified by the lack of MIDI learn. Surprised also about the ADSR curves with no values/animations. I'm assuming these are coming? Same with a manual?

Weird launch, but a very cool synth for sure.


----------



## storyteller

Buddy said:


> I updated for Massive X only, too. I LOVE the (semi) modular nature, the new modes, the FM stuff.
> 
> Absolutely mystified by the lack of MIDI learn. Surprised also about the ADSR curves with no values/animations. I'm assuming these are coming? Same with a manual?
> 
> Weird launch, but a very cool synth for sure.


Agreed! I am stoked with its release and am very excited to learn everything in it. But the lack of ADSR curve visual feedback and midi learn is strange. From a developer standpoint, this looks like they were trying to get a workable feature set out and available as soon as possible. No visual feedback on ADSR seems critical though...

Good news is that it seems to be relatively bug free (operationally) except for the patch name not pulling up when opening a project and then having a few random crashes on saving the patches. Not sure about the latter one.


----------



## JPQ

AVX how i can check if prosessor supports is or not? is offtopic but realted fact this plugin needs it.


----------



## EvilDragon

storyteller said:


> No visual feedback on ADSR seems critical though...



No, it's critical that the plugin is stable and sound engine works as it's supposed to. Visual feedback is not a critical priority when you consider other, more important things  That's not to say that it won't come in an update, and there will be updates.



JPQ said:


> AVX how i can check if prosessor supports is or not? is offtopic but realted fact this plugin needs it.



This has been mentioned already in the thread, and you can always google it.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Regardless of intent, I think Native Instruments could have done a better job of spreading the word about the AVX requirement of Massive X—especially considering that AVX compatibility isn't something that users are in the habit of checking for yet.

The issue gets especially thorny for Komplete users who may not be aware of differing system requirements within the collection.

Nonetheless, most experienced users are aware that the older our computers get, the less likely they are to be compatible with the latest software. That makes it increasingly important to check requirements carefully before purchasing software. (I realize there's some debate as to whether those requirements were posted at the time and point of purchase.)

The one positive I can see for those without AVX computers who bought Massive X is that their license will still be valid when they buy their next computer, which will likely have AVX. I realize that's a small consolation now, but it's better than nothing.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## storyteller

EvilDragon said:


> No, it's critical that the plugin is stable and sound engine works as it's supposed to. Visual feedback is not a critical priority when you consider other, more important things  That's not to say that it won't come in an update, and there will be updates.


Developer semantics I suppose  ha! I agree with you. I meant “critical” as in “seems like it’d be high priority for usability and polish” after any stability bugs are ironed out. I don’t think anyone is under the impression (at least after using it) that this is a true v1.0 according to NI standards. The current feature set is a homerun though! A few usability/visual tweaks and it becomes the bar for future synths. I’m really liking it so far though!


----------



## Mornats

My impressions are: looks great, sounds great, love how I'm starting to understand it already and I can't until it's finished.


----------



## DerGeist

Geoff Grace said:


> Regardless of intent, I think Native Instruments could have done a better job of spreading the word about the AVX requirement of Massive X—especially considering that AVX compatibility isn't something that users are in the habit of checking for yet.
> 
> The issue gets especially thorny for Komplete users who may not be aware of differing system requirements within the collection.
> 
> Nonetheless, most experienced users are aware that the older our computers get, the less likely they are to be compatible with the latest software. That makes it increasingly important to check requirements carefully before purchasing software. (I realize there's some debate as to whether those requirements were posted at the time and point of purchase.)
> 
> The one positive I can see for those without AVX computers who bought Massive X is that their license will still be valid when they buy their next computer, which will likely have AVX. I realize that's a small consolation now, but it's better than nothing.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I think they could have used it as a marketing tool. Hey..."Massive requires AVX while the competitors don't...here's why it is great and what it means."


----------



## nordicguy

JPQ said:


> AVX how i can check if prosessor supports is or not? is offtopic but realted fact this plugin needs it.


If you'r on Mac, paste this command line into the Terminal App <sysctl machdep.cpu.features> and press return.
If your CPU supports it it'll show one of those: AVX 1.0, AVX 2.0, AVX-512...


----------



## Geoff Grace

DerGeist said:


> I think they could have used it as a marketing tool. Hey..."Massive requires AVX while the competitors don't...here's why it is great and what it means."


That's the approach Audio Ease originally took with Altiverb which, at the time it debuted, required AltiVec.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## topaz

At the end of the day I had to ask myself this.

What is more important to me, a maxed out Mac Pro 5.1
working smoother than I could ever of dreamed of (back in the day) or 1 synth.

The answer is obvious.

Being a Mac user we didn't have much choice other than to stick with the 5.1 (cost wise it made so much sense) one day I will update but it will be when the New Mac pro's drop in price.


----------



## Alex Fraser

topaz said:


> At the end of the day I had to ask myself this.
> 
> What is more important to me, a maxed out Mac Pro 5.1
> working smoother than I could ever of dreamed of (back in the day) or 1 synth.
> 
> The answer is obvious.


How much are you selling your Mac for?


----------



## Mikael Adle

Mornats said:


> So, I'm wondering if @TheUnfinished and @Mikael Adle have had a chance to start creating soundset packs yet  or is it a bit too early?


Thanks for the interest Mornats.
I've had it for awhile and am experimenting. Whether it results in something commercially available, time will tell.
Designed some sounds among the factory presets, "Oceanic Storm" for example, should you want to have a listen.


----------



## EvilDragon

Mikael Adle said:


> "Oceanic Storm" for example



Bloody amazing patch, Mikael!


(Would you be kind to list some other patches you did?)


----------



## Geoff Grace

Another helpful video:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Mornats

Mikael Adle said:


> Thanks for the interest Mornats.
> I've had it for awhile and am experimenting. Whether it results in something commercially available, time will tell.
> Designed some sounds among the factory presets, "Oceanic Storm" for example, should you want to have a listen.



Cool, I'll certainly have a listen to that any any others you did for it.


----------



## tomosane

"I bought Massive X and didn't realize it's not supported on Windows XP. Sure, it says so in the Specifications page, but I didn't read it. I mean come on, lots of people are still running XP offline? Right? Is NI ready to lose all Win XP users' business going forward?"


----------



## nordicguy

Alex Fraser said:


> Well...you wanted NI to develop an non AVX version of the plugin. But doing so would have (probably) delayed the release and *made the synth less efficient for everyone else*. So...
> 
> I'm not qualified to get into the technical details, just trying to put the cold, hard business case forward. Sad though it might be.


I'd personally never ask for something that would add/mean limit to other users.
Was thinking about both AVX and none AVX requirement versions.
Some devs already provide this alternative (may be not a lot of them though).
Anyway, I also can pretty well understand that NI decided not going for such a scenario.

As a side note, may be we are nuts but that's what make us interesting...


----------



## thereus

tomosane said:


> "I bought Massive X and didn't realize it's not supported on Windows XP. Sure, it says so in the Specifications page, but I didn't read it. I mean come on, lots of people are still running XP offline? Right? Is NI ready to lose all Win XP users' business going forward?"



XP support ended more than 5 years ago. There are lots of reasons not to be doing that which are unrelated to Massive X.


----------



## thereus

8 years is plenty of time to wait before taking advantage of new features. It seems strange to me that those who have more recent machines that cannot be upgraded to such old processors are not blaming their system builder rather than their software suppliers.


----------



## TheUnfinished

Mornats said:


> So, I'm wondering if @TheUnfinished and @Mikael Adle have had a chance to start creating soundset packs yet  or is it a bit too early?



Waaaaaaaaay to early for me. I think RePro-1 had been out for nearly two years before I finally got round to making a soundset for it!

Though I did make this gritty, epic pad whilst having my first little play with it.


----------



## Mornats

TheUnfinished said:


> Waaaaaaaaay to early for me. I think RePro-1 had been out for nearly two years before I finally got round to making a soundset for it!
> 
> Though I did make this gritty, epic pad whilst having my first little play with it.




Yeah that's what I'm talking about! Can't wait for the rest in two years time :D


----------



## Michel Simons

thereus said:


> XP support ended more than 5 years ago. There are lots of reasons not to be doing that which are unrelated to Massive X.



I don't think he was being serious.


----------



## pfmusic

Really liking Massive X. Loads of potential there and I'm sure it'll get further updates soon.


----------



## thereus

michelsimons said:


> I don't think he was being serious.



Ah, ok. Yes. The best satire is close enough to that which it is satirising to cause potential confusion to those not paying enough attention. Bravo


----------



## Desire Inspires

Sarah2ill gets to work:


----------



## Mikael Adle

EvilDragon said:


> Bloody amazing patch, Mikael!
> 
> (Would you be kind to list some other patches you did?)


Good to hear. 

I'll scan through them at some point to check. NI renamed my presets so I'm not sure.
I learned about the specific preset "oceanic storm" as I recognized it when watching sonic state Nick Bat video at 22:22 he plays the preset probably using a MX pre-release. If you look close you'll see a different name "ocleitorm" which was my naming, hence I wanted to look it up.


----------



## Paul_P

Dewdman42 said:


> Well I'm not a dumb person. And I didn't see it. and lots of other people didn't either.



I've just recently run into exactly the same situation with another product, Waves Flow Motion synth. I wondered why its UI didn't fit on my laptop screen and after extensive searching, found a mention that it requires a vertical screen resolution of 960 or more. My laptop is 800. Yes it says so in the specs (and only there) but I have almost 300 plugins and not a single one doesn't fit on my laptop screen. It never occured to me that this would be a problem when I bought the synth.


----------



## JPQ

my AVX related queston is related i trying get PC someday soon i want know how i can know if supports it or not or impossible get such without it today.


----------



## JPQ

And my mac i checked has onky AVX1.0 it seems.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

JPQ said:


> And my mac i checked has onky AVX1.0 it seems.


Which OS on the Mac? I have El Capitan on a late 2012 Imac, i5 Intel, 32gb Ram. Massive X shows as uninstalled on Native Access, but when I launch it, it fails due to OS "incompatibility". I also have AVX1.0.


----------



## pfmusic




----------



## Mornats

Thanks for the videos @pfmusic. The wavetable run-through at the end of the oscillators video was particularly useful for me. I found a few nice wavetable sounds in there and experimented some more with creating my own patches. I've chucked a small bunch on Dropbox if anyone wants to have a listen. As a bit of background I have pretty much zero experience in creating anything in synths. I'm a preset junkie usually but there's something about Massive X that just gels with me.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/33hbntfgj9oq5qs/Mornats Massive X Presets.zip?dl=0


----------



## pfmusic

Mornats said:


> Thanks for the videos @pfmusic. The wavetable run-through at the end of the oscillators video was particularly useful for me. I found a few nice wavetable sounds in there and experimented some more with creating my own patches. I've chucked a small bunch on Dropbox if anyone wants to have a listen. As a bit of background I have pretty much zero experience in creating anything in synths. I'm a preset junkie usually but there's something about Massive X that just gels with me.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/33hbntfgj9oq5qs/Mornats Massive X Presets.zip?dl=0



No problem, liked the videos too. Really enjoying playing around with Massive X too.

I'll check out your patches


----------



## pfmusic

Performers & Remote Octave Manual

Download here....
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/massive-x/manuals/


----------



## Fang

thereus said:


> Ah, ok. Yes. The best satire is close enough to that which it is satirising to cause potential confusion to those not paying enough attention. Bravo


I was about to say the same thing until I read your comment, almost got trolled


----------



## pfmusic

Free plugin used in second video...
*s(M)exoscope*
http://bram.smartelectronix.com/plugins.php?id=4


----------



## JEPA

Windows XP FTW! (I'm a Mac user)


----------



## JPQ

C.R. Rivera said:


> Which OS on the Mac? I have El Capitan on a late 2012 Imac, i5 Intel, 32gb Ram. Massive X shows as uninstalled on Native Access, but when I launch it, it fails due to OS "incompatibility". I also have AVX1.0.


i have 10.10.3 and i not going even test (is not supported os ersion even) i wait getting pc for music.


----------



## tomwolfe

C.R. Rivera said:


> Which OS on the Mac? I have El Capitan on a late 2012 Imac, i5 Intel, 32gb Ram. Massive X shows as uninstalled on Native Access, but when I launch it, it fails due to OS "incompatibility". I also have AVX1.0.



I've been running it on a mid-2012 MacBook Pro, which has AVX1.0, running 10.12.6. Haven't had any issues so far!


----------



## Buddy

Turns out running Massive X in KK is pretty slick. The macros that are already mapped to wavetable position/volume, filter cutoff/resonance and attack/release upon loading the init patch are ready to go on the 8 knobs of the keyboard. Huge timesaver. Can forgive the (hopefully) temporary absence of MIDI learn for making me notice this. I never use KK because loading instruments via the horrific tag cloud is so clunky, but will use it for this until MIDI learn is implemented.


----------



## EvilDragon

You can collapse the tag clouds and not use them, y'know


----------



## Buddy

EvilDragon said:


> You can collapse the tag clouds and not use them, y'know



Yeah, thanks, I know. I guess being greeted by a messy, sensory overload that I have to close each time is just psychologically repelling to me. That it doesn't remember my choice and I have to close it each time also feels ridiculous.

Even once you get past the tag cloud, searching by instrument feels clumsy and restrictive--have to choose vendor or category sort, no choosing your own ordering, user stuff is inexplicably sorted separately from the rest. I get there is subjectivity here, but to me this feels like very bad design. 

Here I was trying to say something nice about KK!


----------



## EvilDragon

If you actually use the S-series keyboard or Maschine for browsing through the presets, it's a nicer experience.


----------



## pfmusic

New manuals added for MX
MX Manuals


----------



## JPQ

I dont have suitable computer for this (I think i have too old os now) what filter models is available?


----------



## Crowe

... If you spend a bunch of money on a new product, you read the system requirements. Right? And if you don't, that was a dumb thing to do, no? Stop trying to shirk your responsibility.

Do you yell at companies for having agreed to stuff you don't like through the Terms and Conditions that you didn't read as well?

Mind-Boggling.

Anyway, I like Massive X but I'm not going to be using it much. Having Komplete 12 CC means having enough synths to last me a lifetime (or at least until next month) and I'm still wrapping my head around FM8. And Reaktor. I really like the interface and KK integration however, so who knows.


----------



## babylonwaves

EvilDragon said:


> No, it's critical that the plugin is stable and sound engine works as it's supposed to.


not here. I have patches which emit a short burst after you recall them and then there is only DC ...


----------



## EvilDragon

Interesting... I went through all the factory patches and no such thing occuring. Care to post some of those presets for me to check?


----------



## babylonwaves

EvilDragon said:


> Interesting... I went through all the factory patches and no such thing occuring. Care to post some of those presets for me to check?


i'll try. it doesn't happen with the same patch over and over again, it just happens randomly when you browse.


----------



## EvilDragon

Oof, that's a bit tricky then. :/


----------



## tsk

I've just started using it. Massive X sounds amazing, it really does.

Does anyone know if there are plans for more presets to be released? It seems like there aren't that many included in the factory bank.

Also, not being able to see changes made to any of the envelopes on the graphical representation is a big let down.


----------



## j_kranz

tsk said:


> I've just started using it. Massive X sounds amazing, it really does.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are plans for more presets to be released? It seems like there aren't that many included in the factory bank.
> 
> Also, not being able to see changes made to any of the envelopes on the graphical representation is a big let down.



Yes, likely more presets to be added soon (I’m one of the preset designers). I’d also imagine we’ll start seeing third party preset releases soon too.


----------



## sean8877

tsk said:


> I've just started using it. Massive X sounds amazing, it really does.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are plans for more presets to be released? It seems like there aren't that many included in the factory bank.
> 
> Also, not being able to see changes made to any of the envelopes on the graphical representation is a big let down.



I agree they were a little skimpy with the presets. Synth Presets has a preset pack you can buy and here are 40+ free presets at Angelic Vibes:









Free Massive X Presets


Download over 40 free Massive X presets designed for Trap, Hip Hop and more. Click here to download them now. Don't miss out...




www.angelicvibes.com


----------



## Mornats

Those Angelic Vibes presets are white nice, thanks for sharing them. I've noticed Massive Z doesn't do folders in your user presets folder so they're all mixed in with mine now. Hopefully this will be fixed!


----------



## Mornats

Version 1.0.1 is out now in Native Access:






So not really addressing any big user concerns yet but I guess some of those will be on their way in due course.


----------



## storyteller

Sounds like mostly a high priority stability/bug fix update. Looking forward to the bigger updates, though! Hope they aren’t too far out.


----------



## gsilbers

oh man... you defintily need AVX for THAT


----------



## EvilDragon

Mornats said:


> So not really addressing any big user concerns yet



Not really. Pretty much all of the bullet points there were directly user concerns that were addressed (up/down arrows, double-clicking entries in menus should close them, bypassing modules by clicking on their icons on the main page was an especially often mentioned one, etc.)


----------



## Mornats

Fair point! Maybe I actually meant none of the points on the top of my list  Visual feedback for automation and ADSR displays are my top fixes bit it's good to see an update regardless.


----------



## Mornats

Has anyone else encountered this? I'm using Komplete Kontrol to load in patches from the user library. Some of the patches will load in Massive and some will load in Massive X even though all the patches here are for the original Massive.

As an example, here's a patch from Darkscore V:


----------



## EvilDragon

Is that with v1.0.1?

Either way it's a known issue.


----------



## Mornats

Yeah it's with 1.0.1. Glad they know about it


----------



## reverbmaster62

TigerTheFrog said:


> Download in Native Access. Also Massive X Factory Library.


Pretty slick looking.


----------



## pfmusic

New Update 1.0.2 including 100 new presets and some minor fixes.


----------



## Mornats

I spent some time going through the patches one by one (including the new ones). I only got half way through but I'm so impressed with the capabilities of Massive X. The movement and rhythmic aspects are amazing. For cinematic use, there's a lot of deep distorted atonal-esque stuff that could go under a horror movie. Can't wait for the preset gurus to knock out some packs.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Is there a list somewhere about which presets are new cause you cant seem to see that in the browser


----------



## Mornats

Not that I've found so far. Would be handy though as I suspect some of the new ones are some of the better ones. I'm hearing a load of complex stuff in some of the presets that I didn't hear when I first got it. Some of the rhythmic ones are approaching full songs. Check them out, they show what's possible with the performers.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

From the NI Forum:

We are planning on adding further presets to the Factory Library over time and in the future we will also have separate preset expansion packs. To keep things simple we decided to include them among the current presets without any special designation.

That being said, here is a list of the new presets, which you can find by setting the preset category filter to All Types.

Massive X Factory Library version 1.0.2 new presets:



All LuckAncient StringsApocalypse ForeverArena HandsArtocasterBallers IvoryBalloon TimeBellodyBohriumBracketButterherzCalm RocketCathedraliumCelestial PlumCircuit CelestaClub TropicsCrayonCruellaCrush StarDaftDark HeartDeep BlueDigital GhostDodo ScreamDunkleEarthlyElectra FizzleElectric FlowEpicaExtinction NowFallen CrushFancyFist FrontForest MetalFunk GliderFuture SwitchGalaxy QuestGlitch LineGolden AgeGoon WalkGrannyHang TenHarvestIron IvoryKingson BrownKong DonkLatelyLets DanceLolaLostLovely EightiesMashedMelancholic RimsMelo SquareMini ArkMissing BeatsModern FunkModern SlapMystery MetalNaked SawNeo SoulNoise PulsePalomaPassivePhat PhasePipe ManPlastiquePluckyPort MeadowPuffyQuackQuantum FoamRampenschutzRetrogradeRising StarRising SunRobot WarsSagittarius XShifter SpacesSid ArpSky HandsSlim JimSmash PianoSpacedSpikedStabbathSteam PanString BundleSub PopSubterraSummer MetalSweet HeavenTechtronicTuby TuesdayWaftyWhirly GateWhiteWild PitchWobbly OrbitWoozle


----------



## KarlHeinz

Thanks


----------



## Mornats

1.1 just popped up in Native Access.

*Massive X 1.1 - 2019-10-31*

*ADDED* Exciter, Amp and Mod Envelope displays reflect their actual state and respond to user input
*ADDED* UI Themes (Default, Dark, Light, Flat Default, Flat Dark, Flat Light). The flat themes increase compatibility with older graphic cards
*ADDED* New factory presets now have a separate section/type in Browser
*ADDED* Rise/Fall parameter in both LFO Switcher and LFO Random Envelope displays the actual parameter state and responds to user input
*ADDED* Grid labels to the Tracker
*ADDED* Full manual available as a download
*FIXED* Preset name is now saved with host project
*FIXED* Loading Massive X on systems with Intel integrated graphics (HD 3000, and other older cards) should not crash the host anymore
*FIXED* Clicking Previous/Next Preset in Massive X UI, when there are no user presets saved, does not crash the host anymore
*FIXED* AfterTouch (AT) and PitchBend (PB) labels and 1:1 assignments are now correctly saved and recalled with preset
*FIXED* Initialising Uni/Bi in Tracker now resets both the offsets and the curve
*FIXED* Unit FX display page changing when new Insert FX page is selected
*FIXED* Basic/Custom menu state in Performer is now correctly saved and recalled with presets
*KNOWN ISSUE* FL Studio 20 VST: when loading a preset the interface will shrink. Fix: close and open interface
*KNOWN ISSUE* Cubase and Studio One: text input does not work correctly when Massive X is hosted in Komplete Kontrol or Maschine KPI view
*KNOWN ISSUE* Logic 10.4.5, Ableton Live 10: using the freeze function may result in incorrectly rendered audio - save your project before freezing the track
*KNOWN ISSUE* In some cases the INIT presets are not loading in Pro Tools. Loading the Massive X plug-in within Komplete Kontrol is a potential workaround


----------



## storyteller

Mornats said:


> 1.1 just popped up in Native Access.
> 
> *Massive X 1.1 - 2019-10-31*
> 
> *ADDED* Exciter, Amp and Mod Envelope displays reflect their actual state and respond to user input
> *ADDED* UI Themes (Default, Dark, Light, Flat Default, Flat Dark, Flat Light). The flat themes increase compatibility with older graphic cards
> *ADDED* New factory presets now have a separate section/type in Browser
> *ADDED* Rise/Fall parameter in both LFO Switcher and LFO Random Envelope displays the actual parameter state and responds to user input
> *ADDED* Grid labels to the Tracker
> *ADDED* Full manual available as a download
> *FIXED* Preset name is now saved with host project
> *FIXED* Loading Massive X on systems with Intel integrated graphics (HD 3000, and other older cards) should not crash the host anymore
> *FIXED* Clicking Previous/Next Preset in Massive X UI, when there are no user presets saved, does not crash the host anymore
> *FIXED* AfterTouch (AT) and PitchBend (PB) labels and 1:1 assignments are now correctly saved and recalled with preset
> *FIXED* Initialising Uni/Bi in Tracker now resets both the offsets and the curve
> *FIXED* Unit FX display page changing when new Insert FX page is selected
> *FIXED* Basic/Custom menu state in Performer is now correctly saved and recalled with presets
> *KNOWN ISSUE* FL Studio 20 VST: when loading a preset the interface will shrink. Fix: close and open interface
> *KNOWN ISSUE* Cubase and Studio One: text input does not work correctly when Massive X is hosted in Komplete Kontrol or Maschine KPI view
> *KNOWN ISSUE* Logic 10.4.5, Ableton Live 10: using the freeze function may result in incorrectly rendered audio - save your project before freezing the track
> *KNOWN ISSUE* In some cases the INIT presets are not loading in Pro Tools. Loading the Massive X plug-in within Komplete Kontrol is a potential workaround


The update I've been waiting for! Yay!


----------



## Mornats

Yeah I had around 2 mins to check it out and it looks really useful to see the envelopes change as you tweak parameters. I've been looking forward to that for a long time now.

I tried a quick test to see if an LFO that's applied to one of the ADSR filters would animate the envelope view but it either a) wasn't set up properly by me, or b) doesn't do that. It would be awesome if it did but sounds like it could be a bit difficult to implement.


----------



## pfmusic

Looks like a brilliant update, thanks for sharing


----------



## storyteller

Mornats said:


> Yeah I had around 2 mins to check it out and it looks really useful to see the envelopes change as you tweak parameters. I've been looking forward to that for a long time now.
> 
> I tried a quick test to see if an LFO that's applied to one of the ADSR filters would animate the envelope view but it either a) wasn't set up properly by me, or b) doesn't do that. It would be awesome if it did but sounds like it could be a bit difficult to implement.


Yeah I think the animation is the final "should have been in v1.0" thing that is remaining for me. I did notice that the new version seemed to crash Reaper repeatedly on a project in which Massive X was already setup before the update. If I clicked on Massive X to bring up the window, the sound would quit completely. Then reloading the plugin would cause it to crash. HOWEVER, if I loaded the project and replaced the Massive X plugin with Massive X again, everything seemed to work out just fine. Maybe it was just a one off quirk. Seems to be working fine now though.


----------



## j_kranz

Great new update indeed... and a few presets in there from yours truly


----------



## EvilDragon

storyteller said:


> Yeah I think the animation is the final "should have been in v1.0" thing that is remaining for me.



Patch browser improvements and tagging them is another v1.0 thing that's still not there. Maybe also MPE. And personally, I really miss constant rate glide mode (currently glide only works in constant time mode).


----------



## storyteller

EvilDragon said:


> Patch browser improvements and tagging them is another v1.0 thing that's still not there. Maybe also MPE. And personally, I really miss constant rate glide mode (currently glide only works in constant time mode).


Very true. Those should be on my list as well. I guess the lack of visual feedback was the most jarring to me. Glad to see the improvements coming along though! It feels like a new instrument with this last update.


----------



## EvilDragon

Actually personally I think they went a little overboard with visual feedback on envelopes. When you hover quickly above different envelope knobs, the diagram goes wild, swapping between all blue and some blue, some gray is quite jarring...


----------



## storyteller

I agree - it is a bit much. It would probably have been better if they left everything blue, but on the highlighted portion, tint the line portion purple or something like that. It is the flickering that is poorly thought out. The intention behind it is good though!


----------



## KarlHeinz

Really like the new and especially the more "real" sounding presets, I would have had hard time to go there all by myself, now I have something to start with. And even if preset browser might not been finished it helps that the new ones have their own category.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Does somebody else have problems with no sound from Massive X?
When I start it and select a preset, it´s fine, but when I switch to another VST and come back to Massive, there´s no sound. I have to change presets to get my sound back.


----------



## storyteller

GuitarG said:


> Does somebody else have problems with no sound from Massive X?
> When I start it and select a preset, it´s fine, but when I switch to another VST and come back to Massive, there´s no sound. I have to change presets to get my sound back.


I had this in Reaper using a track template and/or a saved project with massive X already preloaded on a track. I had to remove the plugin, put it back, then resave the project. It has worked since then. Not sure if it is the same problem you’ve been experiencing though.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

storyteller said:


> I had this in Reaper using a track template and/or a saved project with massive X already preloaded on a track. I had to remove the plugin, put it back, then resave the project. It has worked since then. Not sure if it is the same problem you’ve been experiencing though.



Ah thanks. Yes, working with template so that´ll be it!


----------



## storyteller

Well.... Massive-X doesn't seem to recall the saved patches and play them back in new projects (in Reaper).... I have to manually reload the patches inside Massive-X each time Ugh. After working on several sessions and then going back to reload them... not fun. Love Massive-X otherwise... but still.


----------



## EvilDragon

Hmmm, that doesn't happen over here.


----------



## storyteller

EvilDragon said:


> Hmmm, that doesn't happen over here.


I wonder if it is patch specific... or possibly due to track structure or something. I can send ya a project file to see if it opens on your system? It hasn't been consistent. Other projects open saved massive-x presets just fine. But it has appeared on the Now Dystopia patch in the pads section on the last two projects.


----------



## storyteller

Additionally, the preset name shows something different when I open the project. The up/down arrows don't take you to the next preset and then back to your previous preset. I have tried replacing the plugin, re-saving, etc.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Still happens to me as well. Reloaded Massive X in my template after the update but keeps happening.

Edit: it actually also happens when I change to another track and back to Massive X again. Lot of times there’s no sound


----------



## EvilDragon

I tried loading 4-5 random patches and saving them to separate projects, they all loaded fine, then I did my own patch from blank template and it also loaded fine.

I did notice if I left the track armed and tried playing some notes immediately after project loaded, I just got a sine wave output, but it was only 2-3 seconds then the patch loaded. Apparently some time is necessary to update the synth engine?


----------



## Mornats

Version 1.3 is here:


----------



## storyteller

It's a good update


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Still waiting for them to implement assignable midi CC‘s


----------



## Jaap

Nice, love the custom noise sound thingies!


----------



## pfmusic

Massive X Updated today.


----------



## Mornats

Jaap said:


> Nice, love the custom noise sound thingies!


Yes, this totally! I gave this a whirl recently and loaded up one of the hybrid guitar samples from Iris 2 and added a lovely rhythmic texture to a pad sound I'd come up previously. I've not even had a go at adding any sort of envelope/LFO/other parameters to the noise yet but I can see so much potential in this. Imagine loading up a couple of samples recorded from OACE or something similar then building your synth around those and how they interact and how they can be manipulated with the synth controls.

I have to say that I'm loving Massive X more and more as they develop it. It's a shame there's quite a few people out there on YouTube who really don't like it (there seems to be more dislikers than fans). For me though, it's the first synth that I've just naturally gelled with. I should link some of the patches I've been working on some time. Or better yet, use them in a few tracks


----------

